# Henned Up



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Any of you guys think they are henned up? Have not been hearing much in NW Hocking County the last few days...at all.


----------



## Cool Hunter (Dec 8, 2004)

Yes, the big boys are definitely henned up. Not much gobbling. The jakes will cooperate.  Give them a week or two and they will start cooperating. I was down in Adams and Pike Friday, Sat., and Sunday and our spots weren't good at all. Only big toms I saw were with a group of 8-10 hens.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

I heard that the gov. put tracking devices on the hens last year and during the first week of the season 2% of the hens went to a spot and stayed, the nest. The second week of the season 87% when and stayed. So the 1st week and into the 2nd the Toms would be hen pecked until they hit the nest more and the Toms are still horny, then they start looking roaming a wider range. The 3rd week would have a better chance of a score.


----------



## Hoss5355 (Apr 9, 2004)

Got a 22 lber on Saturday that was with 4 hens. I have never called one away from hens until then. He wouldn't respond to a box call or slate call, but when I used the mouth call, he couldn't stand it. I must have sounded really easy, or like I had loose lips....because he come a running, leaving his little ladies behind. I think that with as late of a season as we have, most of your birds are going to be henned up. Keep at it, because they will come around.


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

got out this morning and had 3 gobbling till abut 645 then they just shut up. sat around till it started raining pretty good about 10ish. gonna give it another try before I got to be at work tomorrow morning.


----------



## wdrcvr88 (Feb 4, 2009)

same in coshocton, i hear them off the roost nothing after flydown. I did hear a hen go off for over 8 minutes on saturday morning, she was fired up that i was trying to call her man over.


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

Didn't hear a gobble this morning. Did have a hen come in to the dekes. She didn't make a sound the whole time she was wandering in the field.


----------



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

they first turkey i shot this year was with 5 hens and two toms i yelped a few times and then shut up they seem my decoys and came over and checked it out . the second turkey i killed this year was in union county in right out side of marysville Big tom i dont think there was a hen around cuz he came to me right off roost . 24 1/2 lbs 11inch beard and 1 1/2 spurs . pictures are on my thread


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

got out this morning and had one gobbling on the roost, then he flew down in the opposite direction of me, I tried repositioning but he just out foxed me I guess.


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

My buddy said he is hearing gobbles in last 2 days on my families land in New Albany, said mostly seen jakes.


----------



## turkey guy 88 (Apr 13, 2009)

in the past 3 days i have just started hearing birds again. Right at 6:20 and then they shut up and then things get heated up at 11 again


----------

